# Costa Altrincham



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Had an hour to kill after dropping my car off to be mot'd so dived in costa Altrincham for a coffee......I got an 18 second extraction and some burnt milk. It was an awful preparation, looks awful and you can only imagine how bad it tastes......I would complain but the girl clearly doesn't know how to make anything better by the look of all the drinks coming out.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a marshmallow in a cup!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I see a drooling hamster.........if thats what she was going for thats bloody amazing.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I left it as is on the table! Time to cycle home and right the coffee wrongs!!!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you're being very cruel. After all, Costa is "saving the world from mediocre coffee".


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shameful that a customer should have to drink that, never mind pay for it.


----------



## Emollusc (Aug 19, 2012)

Tell me about it, it's pretty much impossible to get a half descent coffee in Altrincham. I tend to drink tea whilst out and about or simply save the pennies and wait till we get home.

Brian


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh dear, that triggers some harsh memories from my first nights working in the pub "Can I have a flake with that" springs to mind!! It was a happy ending though, they made me manager after 6months, so maybe there is hope for the girl who made this yet!


----------

